# Is carob safe during pregnancy?



## chewymama (Mar 25, 2003)

I've avoided chocolate during ttc, nursing and pregnancy. And I just bought some lovely carob chips and baked cookies with them and now I'm wondering if its ok during pregnancy. I see conflicting stuff on the web and nothing definate. I'm 15 weeks and have had a m/c before so I'm nervous. thanks in advance.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I've never heard anything negative about carob and pregnancy.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i haven't heard anything....what's supposed to be bad about it?


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Not only is carob safe, it is good for you... very high in iron!!
The only reason it may be contraindicated is if the chips are made w/ dairy and you are allergic to dairy... or if they are sweetened and you are avoiding sugar.
carob on it's own is not sweet, but can be sweetened to be more palatable.
carob contains no caffeine.


----------

